# Join us July 17th at 9am ET for Live MacWorld Discussion



## ScottW (Jul 16, 2002)

Join other Mac community members in discussing what Steve is revealing as it happens. Join us in our online chatrooms before, during and after the keynote, it will be like a virtual MacWorld right here at macosx.community.

Don't be square!

Admin


----------

